# αβληχρός = weak, feeble | mild



## nickel (Jul 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Γράφει στο σημερινό του Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή, για τις καλοκαιρινές μυρωδιές:
Σε ποτηράκια, σε μπολ και σε πιατάκια με νερό, γαρδένιες υπόλευκες σκορπούν τη μέθη τους· φούλια λεπταίσθητα· γιασεμιά περασμένα σε κλωστή ή καρφωμένα σε πευκοβελόνες, φέγγουν καθώς δροσερό απλώνει το σκοτάδι, και οι έφηβοι τιτιβίζουν ξεπνοϊσμένοι απ’ το φλερτ, κορίτσια τρυγόνες τινάζουν τα αρωματισμένα μέλη τους και τρέχουν κελαρυστά σε μοσχομυριστές πλατείες και αποβάθρες με αβληχρά οσμή πίσσας, το πλησίασμα και το σμίξιμο τελείται υπό τη σκέπη μυρωδιών: Eau de Cologne, γαρδένια, φούλι, γιασεμί...​
Γιατί, Νίκο μου, γιατί κυριακομεσήμερο στέλνεις τον κόσμο στα λεξικά; Αλλά και που τον στέλνεις, σάμπως θα το βρει; Η λέξη είναι αρχαία, θα καταλάβατε ήδη από τον τίτλο τι σημαίνει («ασθενής, αδύναμος»), δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά της νεοελληνικής και εμφανίζεται μόνο σε κάποια ιατρικά κείμενα, όπου ο γιατρός, λες και δεν φτάνουν οι άλλες καλλιγραφίες, γράφει και για _αβληχρά_ συμπτώματα και άντε να αλαφιάζεται ο άρρωστος μέχρι να καταλάβει ότι είναι απλώς ήπια.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε ολόκληρο το κομμάτι του Ξυδάκη δεν εμφανίζονται τα επίθετα _αμυδρή_ ή _ανεπαίσθητη_, για να πεις ότι δεν ήθελε να τα επαναλάβει.

Α, ναι, και το λήμμα από LSJ:
*ἀβληχρός, ά, όν*, (α euphon., βληχρός, q.v.):—
weak, feeble, of Aphrodite's hand, Il.5.337; τείχεα 8.178; θάνατος an easy death in ripe old age, opp. a violent one, Od.11.135, 23.282; πόνος Epicur. Sent.Vat.4; κῶμα A.R.2.205; πυρετός Procop.Pers.2.22.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Καλλιγραφίες, όπως το λες, εκ των υστέρων φτιασιδώματα που ενδέχεται να γίνουν εφιάλτες του μεταφραστή, αν του λάχει τέτοιο κείμενο. 
Σιγά μην ψάξει, κυριακάτικα με τέτοια ζέστη, ο αναγνώστης τα λεξικά να βρει τι παναπεί αβληχρός, εκτός από κάποιους ψωνισμένους (με την καλή έννοια  σαν κι εμάς. Ή θα το προσπεράσει ή θα το συνδέσει εσφαλμένα με κάτι πιο οικείο (π.χ. ρηχά ή βδελυρά). Με όλα αυτά και με τέτοια κλίση που το κάνει να φαίνεται σαν επίρρημα, μπορεί να το δούμε σύντομα στο Your slip is showing. 

Η ιατρική καλλιγραφία μού θύμισε το ανέκδοτο του φαντάρου που πήγε στον γιατρό της μονάδας κι όταν βγήκε, τον ρώτησε η παλιοσειρά του:
- Τι σου είπε, ρε, τι έχεις;
- Θα είμαι, λέει, πέντε μέρες _κλινήρης_. Ούτε φάρμακα, ούτε τίποτα. Λες να 'ναι καμιά βαριά αρρώστια αυτό το _κλινήρης_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2013)

Πληροφορήθηκα ότι αναζητείται η σημασία της λέξης *_αμβληχρός_. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη. Είναι ο _αβληχρός_, που προφανώς δεν μπορεί να θυμηθεί ο άλλος πώς γράφεται. Το γιατί γράφεται έτσι που γράφεται είναι εντελώς απίθανο να το ξέρει. Εγώ βαριέμαι και να το αντιγράψω...


----------

